# NQ hop growing experiment round 2



## Steve the Zymologist (10/2/13)

Anyone able to donate some root sections for another round of hop growing in Mackay. I grew some a couple of years ago and got a handful of cones. Nothing came back the next year. Figured I'd give it another go but this time will lift the rhizome after harvest and put it in the fridge for a forced winter. 

Anyone able to help out???


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (2/3/13)

Anyone lifting their ryzomes yet???


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/3/13)

nope.


----------



## barls (2/3/13)

still the growing season. try in a couple of months.


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (2/3/13)

Thanks guys. Wasn't sure. Thought it might have been time.


----------

